# Sharpening Jig from a drill?



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I just got a lathe for christmas. The tools I have are harbor freight (I know, I know). I have rigged up a sharpening set up where my old belt sander sits vertical and I sharpen my tools with that. Going slow, and cooling the tool with water. It sharpens pretty good, and since the tools are cheap I don't worry so much about the setup. I was looking at variable speed grinders and the price, plus the wheels is pretty substantial at this point.

Question:
I was wondering is there a way to take a variable speed hand drill (which I can get cheap from a pawn shop close by) and attach a friable or some other sharpening stone to it and use it as a sharpener for now (until I can put the scratch together for a better setup)? I realize it would have to be affixed to a base of some sort. I think a drill runs at 1-2 thousand (from a quick internet search) RPMs. So this would be optimal for a slower speed grinder.

Please tell me if you think this idea is dumb or not. Won't get mad at the answer.

Thanks,

The Swede


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Kaleb,
I have had an older version of this for more than 14 years. It works great and does not heat your blades. The belt on mine went out and am looking to attempt to repair or replace it.
I also use a cheapo bench grinder to dress/sharpen my blades as well.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I've wondered about that thing Mr. jinx. Maybe I'll give it a go. Thanks again


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome.. The reviews don't sound good on it. Sears used to make some awesome products but not any more. The one I have also has a wobbly wheel but not enough to interfere with sharpening. Also, HF has one that seems descent looking for like $80. 
But I have not been able to see it on their website.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Sears used to make some awesome products but not any more.


Sears never made anything and still don't. They sell some pretty good stuff, and some pretty bad stuff, all made by other companies for different price points.

As for sharpening.. I've never felt the need for anything more than a bench grinder and belt sander.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks MrUnix. Here is the corrected comment:
Welcome.. The reviews don't sound good on it. Sears used to *sale* some awesome products but not any more. The one I have also has a wobbly wheel but not enough to interfere with sharpening. Also, HF has one that seems descent looking for like $80. 
But I have not been able to see it on their website.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Woodcraft has the RIKON slow speed grinder on sale…..
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/158512/Rikon-8in-Slow-Speed-Grinder.aspx


----------

